# What if i cross breed lahore with two different colour



## darkangel (Jul 30, 2013)

Guyz i just bought a black lahore male to pair up with my red lahore female... will the babies be a combination of both parents colour or will the babies have parents colours individually...???


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

It can happen that one will be like the mother and one like the father but it is also possible that both of them will be a mix of both.
-Rubeena


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

I have mixed feelings about that answer...


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

Is think your black cock bird would have the dominate jeans.


----------



## darkangel (Jul 30, 2013)

but will the babies have a perfect markings like the parents???


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

In theory yes. But each color can have its own finetuning that can be off when crossed.

When you cross 2 purebreed strains, which would have helped in their past to get show quality, the outcome is one new (color) type. This is a genetic rule that has a few exception, like sexlinked characteristics. The red Lahore female could have ash red as a base and she could only pass that dominant gene to her sons. But I think that chance is small, I expect a black (=blue + spread) base in a recessive red Lahore.


----------

